# New Outback Owner



## Barry (Mar 13, 2011)

Wife and I just upgraded today from a pop up to a 23KRS. Can't wait to load the Harley in it and get on my way. Can anyone shed light on the difference in pulling this rig with the motorcycle on board as for as the feel and hitch weight.

I am towing with a Ford F150.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome and congrats on the new Outback!


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

I suggest you get the capacities from the Ford yellow sticker on the front driver door frame. Compare them to the capacities of the TT.

Keystone says the 2007 23KRS is shipped at 5060, and has a capacity of 1940, and a hitch weight of 560.

Generally you should estimate that you'll have 1000# of load in the TT when ready to roll NOT including the Harley. That includes food, beer, kitchen stuff, linens, your tools, water hose, filter, spare gas for the Harley, and on and on. The 23KRS has a fresh water capacity of 50 gallons, which is 400 pounds if full. Most don't travel with the fresh tank full, and you, too, may be limited due to weight restrictions. (And why haul a lot of fresh water around if you're not dry camping?)

Then add the Harley. Since the storage for the Harley is in the front, the weight of the Harley will impact the weight on your hitch.

You need to be careful of the total weight issue, and also of the hitch weight on the F-150. You have to add the weight of propane, and of the weight distribution hitch, etc. Do the numbers and make sure your 150 can haul it safely.

There are lots of OBers who haul motorcycles and off road vehicles quite safely and they'll comment, I'm sure.

Good luck!


----------

